# Safely Keeping Termites



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

So I am ordering termites for feeders and have been researching safe methods for keeping them. Looking at a past thread I found a link to another forum that showed a double container system of placing the container that holds the termites is kept inside a larger container with water surrounding it. 

Does anyone else have a method of safely keeping termites?


----------



## Termite Farmer (Aug 10, 2009)

If you are using them as feeders you should not have any issues just leaving them in the deli cup you get them in, you will feed them off in fairly short order. I have yet to have any chew through and have found misplaced deli cups many months old. I guess the old adage better safe than sorry can be applied to anything though. Cheers


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

they seem to forego chewing on plastic if theres wood or cadboard to chew on


----------



## Cyrusrom (May 29, 2012)

JJuchems said:


> So I am ordering termites for feeders and have been researching safe methods for keeping them. Looking at a past thread I found a link to another forum that showed a double container system of placing the container that holds the termites is kept inside a larger container with water surrounding it.
> 
> Does anyone else have a method of safely keeping termites?


 Yes. First you take a glass streralite container or hard plastic container. If not, you can use any container in a bigger container with 1 cm of water. In the container, add in one corner some corrugated cardboard, wood fibers, coco husk, soil and maybe wood chips. They will eat the cardboard and wood. They will use the coco husk and soil to build their homes. And the cardboard and wood residue will also add a nest material. Make sure there are nymphs in your termites as they will turn into a queen and king. make sure that their wood and nest material and cardboard is moist. And make sure to add a moist cotton and spray them with water every day. If you have tiny termites such as Subterranean Termites, you can keep them in a test tube setup. Take a test tube, add 1/2 of water in it. Add a piece of cotton ball in it using a skewer. Turn it upside down to be sure that there are no leaks.Add a twig or corrugated cardboard in it. Add a little soil in it to get the termites feel home. Add your temites in it and add a cotton ball and maybe a test tube cap with a hole made by a needle. This will prevent your termites from escaping. Add your termites in it and make sure it is vertical. In two weeks eggs and nymphs should appear.


----------

